# Pamācības >  PCB izstrādes programmas

## Vinchi

Neliels apkopojums ar PCB un shēmu zīmēšanas programmām.

EAGLE
Laba un vienkārši lietojama CAD/CAM programma PCB shēmu zīmēšanai un routēšanai. Pieejama bezmaksas iepazīšanās versija.

PROTEL
CAD/CAM programma shēmu zīmēšanai un routēšanai. Jūs varat ielādēt 30 dienu triāla versiju. Protel piedāvā arī uz DOS bāzes izveidotu programmu kura saucās EasyTrax.

CADSTAR
CAD/CAM programma shēmu zīmēšanai un routēšanai. Pieejama ierobežota DEMO versija.

ORCAD
CAD/CAM programma. Nav DEMO versijas / evaluation versija.

CIRCUIT MAKER
CAD/CAM programma shēmu zīmēšanai un routēšanai. Iespājams ielādēt ierobežotu DEMO versiju.

P-CAD 2006
PCB CAD/CAM programma. Jūs varat ielādēt BEZMAKSAS triāla versiju.

PCB ELEGANCE
Pievilcīga CAD/CAM programma shēmu zīmēšanai un routēšanai. Iespājams ielādēt ierobežotu DEMO versiju.

EDWIN (Mājaslapa izstrādes stadijā)
CAD/CAM programma shēmu zīmēšanai un routēšanai. Iespājams ielādēt ierobežotu DEMO versiju.

VISUALPC
Iespājams ielādēt ierobežotu DEMO versiju.

BPECS32
ļoti ierobežota PCB CAD programma. Iespājams ielādēt ierobežotu DEMO versiju.

AUTOENGINEER
PCB CAD/CAM programma. Iespājams ielādēt ierobežotu DEMO versiju.

CIRCAD
PCB CAD/CAM programma. Iespājams ielādēt ierobežotu DEMO versiju.

LAYOUT
PCB CAD/CAM programma. Iespējams ielādēt bezmaksas versiju.

MCCAD
PCB CAD/CAM programma. Iespājams ielādēt ierobežotu DEMO versiju.

*Temats tiks papildināts tuvākajā laikā.

----------


## Sleedzis

ExpressPCB
Esmu pieradis pie shiis!  ::

----------


## Delfins

PCB123

----------


## timmijss

http://www.diptrace.com/

----------


## GuntisK

Proteus pro

----------


## ezis666

PCB Editor 2

----------


## cobalt

Sprint layout ātra(uzinstalē un zīmē standarta celiņus/pad'us ala paint), vienkārša PCB programma. Iespējams lejuplādēt DEMO.

----------

